# Hella Anchor Light



## RobA (Aug 21, 2015)

fjmaverick said:


> On the hella folding lights if you forget the light in the down position and it fills with water do you have to replace the whole light or just the bulb?


Twist and remove the bulb cover to drain the water. Try it again after it dries out. You'd be surprised at how many times the thing can fill with water and still work, or how long they will last even without a cover. If that doesn't work, try replacing the bulb before you buy an entire new light. 

I bought an entire new folding nav light and, right before I began removing the old light, I decided to try switching out the bulb from the new light. It worked, and now I have a pretty useless spare nav light with no bulb sitting on my work bench.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Thats what i was hoping for!


----------

